# Action Shots (post your pics)



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Post pictures of your action shots, riding shots, any bike related photos in this thread  cant wait to come back and see what you guys post!


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

A couple recent shots:


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)




----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

scrublover said:


>


thats a pretty wild slope


----------



## highrevs (Oct 10, 2005)

first one that came to mind


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

My absolute favorite I took of Aquaholic last weekend....

Not at all being arrogant cause I took it, but it is a shot that I really like, it tells so much...

Some great shots already in this thread


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Whafe said:


> My absolute favorite I took of Aquaholic last weekend....
> 
> Not at all being arrogant cause I took it, but it is a shot that I really like, it tells so much...
> 
> Some great shots already in this thread


Ouch! Hope he was alright after that.... Great pic though.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Awesome pics everyone. I love seeing pictures of other trails and riders. Of course, the fact that all of our trails are still snow covered and unridable makes me jealous... 

A few of my faves of me. guess where? 

The first two were taken milliseconds apart by two different photographers.





































I think this one's my favourite. Local trail, sunset.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

This is fat bob showing the cheese grater who's boss. Not a scratch on the young man, despite the nast rocks.


----------



## Punishment71 (Feb 17, 2007)




----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

pawe1 said:


> thats a pretty wild slope


Pretty steep but not a knobby bidet. :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Action?


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Just one I took yesterday really shows some great action blur. Guy I was riding with took a 4' granite drop. As he flows by, I managed to catch his motion dropping out of frame. So his forward motion blurs the trees horizontally, but the rider is blurred vertically. Plus, there's some odd distortions on the wheels and frame that make them look like they're going 'poof'. You have to stare at it for a second, but it makes the whole world feel like it's heaving.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

these are great, keep them coming!!


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Same Rider , Same Place , 2 seasons

Summer










Winter


----------



## Strong Steve (Apr 12, 2008)

Sweet pics guys... I don't have any decent pics of myself in action, but here's my boy honing his "big air" skills off the front steps.









Here are a couple of me from back in the day (10+ years ago) shot with a disposable camera.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

OK here are a few More

1) Figure out how he did this ! and no it did not end in disaster it actually worked just like he wanted it to














































now this kid was Bad Asses! on a Uni and in the snow !!!


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

seth and scrub, nice pics.

Lidarman, you suck. Hard.


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

Strong Steve said:


> Sweet pics guys... I don't have any decent pics of myself in action, but here's my boy honing his "big air" skills off the front steps.


Nice here is My Son doing his Big air in the front yard


----------



## bfolla06 (Mar 16, 2008)

wow... this is a great topic...

my contributions:


----------



## Gruzovik (Oct 2, 2005)

Now that's gotta be Blue Mountain. Awesome shots by the way


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

these are all great! really wanna go riding now but ill go tonight, getting a little humid out


----------



## splitskater (Jul 5, 2006)

Circusjunk said:


>


where were these pics takin at? the riding looks amazing


----------



## phoeneous (Mar 7, 2005)

bfolla06 said:


> wow... this is a great topic...
> 
> my contributions:


Lose the kickstand, its a safety hazard.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

I think this one's my favourite. Local trail, sunset.








[/QUOTE]

That is a sweet Picture!!! others are great too. I am just a fan of abstract B&W pics


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

phoeneous said:


> Lose the kickstand, its a safety hazard.


Looks like Lynn/vietnam Mass to me...


----------



## JRig (Sep 21, 2007)

*Where's mikey?*


----------



## Stinch (Aug 22, 2007)

Took these in the Trumbull Pequonnock River Valley, Connecticut, April 13, 2008
Rider was OK with a few scrapes.


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

Not as "exciting" as some, but our 29er action from the weekend


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

steering through that sand at full speed can be quite a challenge


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

mkirby258 said:


> I think this one's my favourite. Local trail, sunset.


That is a sweet Picture!!! others are great too. I am just a fan of abstract B&W pics[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I'm going to get it framed, I believe. It's actually a color picture, but the fact that it was taken pointing directly at the sun washed all the color out. It's pretty cool.


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Err said:


>


Wow. Huge!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

L. Ron Hoover said:


> Wow. Huge!


There was certainly some pucker factor leading up to this one.


----------



## Nathan Cloud (Jul 18, 2005)

Kinda weird seeing my ugly mug as the first photo posted up 

Anyways, I will return the favor and add a few more:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Err said:


> There was certainly some pucker factor leading up to this one.


Pucker factor... more like a puckered up chocolate starfish....

Sweet jump bro...


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

OK so I think I will add a few more


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

Rotmilky said:


> Just one I took yesterday really shows some great action blur...


RM, i've seen many of these "blur" shots on various threads but don't know if they're photoshopped or if they're actually taken that way. can you tell me how to get that effect?

tia, ms kaboose in az


----------



## CirkMN7 (May 10, 2008)

Longer shutter speeds usually. Although in this case since the background is also blurred it does look like some handshake was involved.



kaboose said:


> RM, i've seen many of these "blur" shots on various threads but don't know if they're photoshopped or if they're actually taken that way. can you tell me how to get that effect?


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Me









Little DeViL


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Man, I don't have many, I think this is the only "action" shot I've got. Have to take more this summer...


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

its hard to get shots when you ride solo.


----------



## pooka (Jul 16, 2006)

few action pics of my riding ... thanks to the friends behind the cameras:

















more riding pics to find: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









more riding pics to find: https://www.flickr.com/photos/martn_rtr/









more riding pics to find: https://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/

I take camera with me sometimes but often when I found myself solo. sooo... no action included.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

A few boring XC race shots:


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

CirkMN7 said:


> Longer shutter speeds usually.


hmm...i guess i can't achieve this as i have a simpler p&s type digital camera (casio exilim 5.0). i does have a manual setting though; would that work?


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Sep 4, 2005)

A few from some XC races and rides, no gnar brah' stuntin' for me.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yesterday.


----------



## seosamh (Mar 17, 2007)

me at the weekend, don't really have any action shots bar these..


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

scrublover said:


> Yesterday.


Now that looks like a knobby bidet!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of self portraits and a couple of friends. No big air here, but still action shots


----------



## fatstevie (Oct 25, 2006)

*My Contribution*

Here are a few that I snapped at a local DH race last summer


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

kaboose said:


> RM, i've seen many of these "blur" shots on various threads but don't know if they're photoshopped or if they're actually taken that way. can you tell me how to get that effect?
> 
> tia, ms kaboose in az


Nope, no photoshop involved...other than converting to black&white. Long shutter time on that shot....1/30s. You have to follow the rider with the camera so the rider isn't blurred...but the background will be. I did a decent job following the rider on that shot except I forgot the rider was going off a 4' drop. So, he fell downward out of the shot blurring him downward.

Your camera will do it if you can set the exposure or shutter time. If the camera has a true manual mode, then you can use that, but you'll need to set the aperture as well. See if it also has an 'S' setting on a dial. Usually, that lets you choose the exposure time and the camera will choose an aperture to compensate. Start at 1/60s and keep going down until you achieve the desired result.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

me at Big M in Manistee MI, home of the Lumberjack 100 (which I am NOT riding this year, hopefully next)


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are a couple from last week. I thought the silhouette was captured nicely. Great thread!


----------



## jfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Here are a few


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

Err said:


> There was certainly some pucker factor leading up to this one.


I can imagine there was...... :thumbsup:


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

great shots all


----------



## lc4 (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## bermluvr (Aug 2, 2006)

Some great shots in this thread.. I liked going through it all... I dont have any action shots myself


----------



## The Understater (May 6, 2007)

*action.*

Ok, here are mine.
As it happens, I seem to be the only one I ride with who can take half decent action shots, so I don't have any worthy examples of me, bar one, which is the original of my avatar. It's grainy as hell as it was taken several years ago with a sub-1 megapixel digital camera. The others are of various riders unknown except for the shot from behind of John Kircaldie (photo four) taken in Rotorua, New Zealand.
Hope you like.


----------



## ebineezer (Sep 6, 2007)

that unicycle is crazy


----------



## rustus (May 28, 2004)

Nothing recent, but here are a few favorites.
Angel Fire world cup, unknown riders.
Me at Moab.
Me on some "backyard trails".


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

A couple few. Been a fun season so far.

08 Snake Creek Gap TT . A brutal 34 mile rockfest. 5th or 6th that day. I forget. 









1st round Ga state champ xc race last March. 2nd. 









2nd round state champs in April. 1st. 









Coming in for lights 96 miles into a 12 hour solo 2 weeks ago. 4th(missed 3rd by 91 seconds ). 125 miles total. I'm still sore from that one.


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

aargh, my eyes!!! too much lycra!!! : )


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

Im proud of this thread, over 4000 views


----------



## L. Ron Hoover (Feb 1, 2006)

pawe1 said:


> Im proud of this thread, over 4000 views


Can't beat a pic thread for lots of views and replies! :thumbsup:


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

pawe1 said:


> Im proud of this thread, over 4000 views


Your right this thread is going quite well. I think that means I must add more 

thats if its Ok with you .................. I thought so .


----------



## Evil Patrick (Sep 13, 2004)

Circusjunk said:


> OK so I think I will add a few more


Geez. What a clunker of a bike.


----------



## bigbuffn8 (May 15, 2008)

phoeneous said:


> Lose the kickstand, its a safety hazard.


how is the kickstand a safety hazard?


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 24, 2007)

This was a short fun sunday afternoon ride. Sorry no helmet, I was taking it easy (I do usually wear a helmet).


----------



## Jim Mac (Jun 29, 2004)

Nothing too fancy or tough terrain, but here's a few snaps of me from the Massanutten DH race in Virginia from a few weeks ago - just a little 'wet and wild'!


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

bigbuffn8 said:


> how is the kickstand a safety hazard?


in a Crash its a good way to get a Pierced Calf -- or worse

Basically in a crash the kick stand can become a Bayonet.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

[/QUOTE]

Hi Circusjunk,

Is this from Harold Parker? It looks familiar....Thanks ecibis


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ok... I'll play. It's been a while since I don't post pics on Passion as most of the times I do it on the local (Mexico) or manufacturer (Titus) board.

Me... No air time. Nothing impressive, just having fun out there.









By warp2003, shot with Canon PowerShot S5 IS at 2008-05-12









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-05-02









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16









By warp2003, shot with Canon PowerShot SD110 at 2006-10-14









By warp2003 at 2006-10-14

My buddy Adrian (Kiwi ex-pat in Mexico)









By warp2003, shot with DSC-W30 at 2008-03-16

Otro amigo...









By warp2003 at 2006-10-14


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

A little [o] night ride in the city of Burque:thumbsup:


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Couple more...


----------



## Circusjunk (Aug 20, 2004)

ecibis said:


> Hi Circusjunk,
> 
> Is this from Harold Parker? It looks familiar....Thanks ecibis


Nope thats Vietnam


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

heres one of me took a couple of trys to get a decent photo of me in the air


----------



## alex55 (Jul 29, 2007)

From Winter Park. I wish I could keep the rental bike.


----------



## jncarpenter (Dec 20, 2003)

just a few pics of trail work...plus riding vids:




























https://i28.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid28.photobucket.com/albums/c223/jncarpenter/vids/9f93082b.flv

https://i28.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid28.photobucket.com/albums/c223/jncarpenter/vids/f928b80f.flv

https://i28.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid28.photobucket.com/albums/c223/jncarpenter/vids/b058063b.flv


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## titusbro (Oct 15, 2004)

*Dang... I Love This Thread!*

Me AND my new 'ride'...


----------



## Gatorback (Oct 9, 2007)

This was lap 2 or 3 of a 13 hour team race in the hot September sun in Florida. You can't see much of the terrain, but I'm climbing a short but technical section of hill made up of a lot of loose rocks.


----------



## *FRAMEBREAKER* (Aug 24, 2006)

Conyers Ga.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

this should be a sticky


----------



## bigkeith (Sep 7, 2004)

*bump in the trail*

Exaggerating the bump in the trail


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)

keep em coming dont let the thread die.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

How bout some climbing foto's?

See the hill?










ouch!...


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)




----------

